
Whole Foods CEO John Mackey: Plant-Based Meat Products Aren't Healthy - elorant
https://www.insider.com/whole-foods-ceo-john-mackey-plant-based-meat-products-unhealthy-2019-8
======
mytailorisrich
One issue I think we're facing is that people over-react.

In Western countries we probably consume too much meat and animal products in
general. But that does not mean we should 'ban' animal products and go vegan.

To me it seems more reasonable, easier for people, and healthy to simply
reduce: Don't eat meat every day/every meal.

Same goes for e.g. milk. I'm especially not convinced that having almond milk
shipped all the way across the world from California (which suffers from water
shortages) is better from the environment than simply drinking less milk, but
local milk.

------
sawaruna
Of course it isn't, it's still a burger. I hope people don't pretend like
these were being advertised as some sort of health food rather than simply a
plant-based burger.

~~~
mytailorisrich
A burger does not have to be unhealthy even with meat. It's about the
ingredients and the quantities.

~~~
moreranchplease
Well ground beef in itself isn't considered healthy. I'm not sure it matters
though, I don't think people are looking for a healthy meal when they settle
on burgers. The plant based meats are just a way to enjoy certain meals
without the environmental and ethical drawbacks, not to be healthy.

~~~
shijie
I’m sorry but your nutritional knowledge is at best 20 years old at this point
if you think ground beef isn’t healthy. Saturated fat is healthy. Beef tissue
is healthy. There’s literally nothing in ground beef that is unhealthy. It can
be argued that the source of the meat matters greatly, i.e. grass-fed, grass-
finished beef has a much higher micronutrient profile than conventional beef.
But yeah, meat is healthy.

The high glycemic index, sugar-added bun above and below the ground beef...
well... that’s a different story

~~~
toomuchtodo
Red meat and processed meats increases your risk of colorectal cancer.

